# Umgang mit kaputter Festplatte

## musv

Hallo,

ich hab heut mal meine Festplatte (Samsung SpinPoint, sata, 750 GB, formatiert mit xfs) defragmentieren wollen, Dabei kam dann die Meldung 

```
ata1.00: cmd c8/00:08:5f:77:24/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Nov 24 16:59:20 localhost kernel: res 51/04:00:60:77:24/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

Nov 24 16:59:20 localhost kernel: ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

Nov 24 16:59:20 localhost kernel: ata1: EH complete

Nov 24 16:59:21 localhost kernel: ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

Nov 24 16:59:21 localhost kernel: ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

Nov 24 16:59:21 localhost kernel: ata1.00: cmd c8/00:08:5f:77:24/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Nov 24 16:59:21 localhost kernel: res 51/04:00:60:77:24/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

Nov 24 16:59:21 localhost kernel: ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

Nov 24 16:59:21 localhost kernel: ata1: EH complete

Nov 24 16:59:22 localhost kernel: ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

Nov 24 16:59:22 localhost kernel: ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

Nov 24 16:59:22 localhost kernel: ata1.00: cmd c8/00:08:5f:77:24/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Nov 24 16:59:22 localhost kernel: res 51/04:00:60:77:24/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

Nov 24 16:59:22 localhost kernel: ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

Nov 24 16:59:22 localhost kernel: ata1: EH complete

Nov 24 16:59:23 localhost kernel: ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

Nov 24 16:59:23 localhost kernel: ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

Nov 24 16:59:23 localhost kernel: ata1.00: cmd c8/00:08:5f:77:24/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Nov 24 16:59:23 localhost kernel: res 51/04:00:60:77:24/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

Nov 24 16:59:23 localhost kernel: ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

Nov 24 16:59:23 localhost kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda]  Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

Nov 24 16:59:23 localhost kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda]  Sense Key : 0xb [current] [descriptor]

Nov 24 16:59:23 localhost kernel: Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Nov 24 16:59:23 localhost kernel: 72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

Nov 24 16:59:23 localhost kernel: 00 24 77 60 

Nov 24 16:59:23 localhost kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda]  ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Nov 24 16:59:23 localhost kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 24 77 5f 00 00 08 00

Nov 24 16:59:23 localhost kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 2389855
```

Daraufhin hab ich mal die Smartmontools angeworfen:

```
Error 320 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 0 hours (0 days + 0 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 51 00 60 77 24 e0  Error: ABRT at LBA = 0x00247760 = 2389856

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 08 5f 77 24 e0 00      09:29:42.490  READ DMA

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      09:29:42.490  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 42 00 00 00 a0 00      09:29:42.490  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      09:29:42.480  IDENTIFY DEVICE

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 0

Warning: ATA Specification requires self-test log structure revision number = 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed: read failure       90%     12485         2389856

# 2  Extended offline    Aborted by host               00%      1559         -

# 3  Extended offline    Aborted by host               00%        11         -
```

Also ich weiß jetzt, dass Sektor 2389855 + Folgesektor einen Defekt haben. Jetzt hab ich natürlich keine Backupplatte   :Cool:   Damit bleiben mir jetzt die Möglichkeiten: 

1. ESTool von Samsung drüberlaufen lassen

2. Ignorieren

Beim Samsung-Tool schreiben die ausdrücklich dazu, dass das Tool bei der "Reparatur" die betroffenen Sektoren mit Nullen überschreibt. Von daher sollte man lieber alle Daten auf der betroffenen Daten mal sichern. Das wäre in meinem Fall ungünstig. 

Generell fristet die Platte eher ein ruhiges Dasein. Gestresst wird das Teil eigentlich nicht. Sofern die Platte nicht abraucht, könnte ich sogar mit den 2 defekten Sektoren leben. 

Kann man irgendwie feststellen, welche Datei auf den defekten Sektoren liegt? Was für Möglichkeiten hab ich sonst noch?

----------

## Necoro

 *Quote:*   

> Kann man irgendwie feststellen, welche Datei auf den defekten Sektoren liegt? Was für Möglichkeiten hab ich sonst noch?

 

Schau mal hier: http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html -- ist nur leider für ext3. Bei WesternDigital (hatte da letztens auch das Problem), gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass die einem ERST die neue Ersatzplatte zuschicken und man denn die defekte zu denen sendet. Als Sicherheit wollen die halt die Kreditkartennummer haben, damit du nicht einfach abhaust ^^. Vllt hat Samsung auch sowas?

----------

## musv

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Schau mal hier: http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html -- ist nur leider für ext3. 

 

Hab's mal kurz überflogen. Dem Hinweis mit debugfs werd ich sicher mal nach gehen. Den Tipp, die ganze Festplatte mit einer riesigen Datei im 4k-Block-Intervall zu beschreiben, lass ich mal lieber ^__^.

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Bei WesternDigital (hatte da letztens auch das Problem), gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass die einem ERST die neue Ersatzplatte zuschicken und man denn die defekte zu denen sendet. Als Sicherheit wollen die halt die Kreditkartennummer haben, damit du nicht einfach abhaust ^^. Vllt hat Samsung auch sowas?

 

Mit der Kreditkarte hätte ich kein Problem. Muss mal die Rechnung und die Garantiebedingungen rauskramen, wann ich das Teil gekauft hatte. Dürfte aber schon länger als 2 Jahre her sein.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Darauf kann man eigentlich nur eine vernünftige Antwort geben. Wenn dir deine Daten lieb sind dann tausche so schnell wie möglich die Platte gegen eine neue. Wenn du Glück hast kannst du mit dd oder ddrescue noch alles retten, ansonsten hast du hoffentlich backups.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Handelt es sich hier nicht "nur" um ein DMA-Zugriffsproblem? Wenn du schreibst die Platte ist noch nicht so alt und wird auch nicht so oft beansprucht und ich mal davon ausgehe das sie nicht einen Fehler seit der Fabrikation mitgebracht hat und du sie auch Ordentlich behandelt hast. Ist vielleicht das SATA-Interface oder dein Kabel fehlerhaft?

Bevor die Platte "weg wirst/abschreibst" einfach nochmal probieren sie an einen anderen Sata-Port anzuschließen oder mit einem neuen Kabel und komplett mit Nullen zu überschreiben oder den Badblocktest durchlaufen zu lassen. Das gibt dir wenigstens Gewissheit über die Daten.

----------

## musv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Bevor die Platte "weg wirst/abschreibst" einfach nochmal probieren sie an einen anderen Sata-Port anzuschließen oder mit einem neuen Kabel und komplett mit Nullen zu überschreiben oder den Badblocktest durchlaufen zu lassen. Das gibt dir wenigstens Gewissheit über die Daten.

 

Nun ja, das Überschreiben ist nicht so einfach möglich, da ich keine Reserven für ein Backup hab. Beim Test ist auch nur eine physische Stelle betroffen. 

Bisher verwende ich die die Methode des Ignorierens. Der Fehler erschien beim Smart-Test und beim Defragmentieren in xfs. Im laufenden Betrieb konnte ich noch keine Fehler/Einschränkungen feststellen.

----------

